# I think I may have cyanobacteria



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

From reading this post (viewtopic.php?f=7&t=266473) and looking at the pictures that cichlid-gal posted, I think I have cyanobacteria in my 12-gallon multifaciatus tank. I presume it's from the marimo moss ball that I had in the tank a few months ago (it has been removed since then). During the weekly water change, I try to clean off most of the growth on the leaves and the shells but it does grow back. What is the best way to get rid of this green/blue slime???


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

You can kill it with Maracyn, an antibiotic. Maracyn (=erythromycin) will kill the cyanobacteria with little to no effect on your nitrifying bacteria. I used it in my planted tank a few years ago, and my cyano never returned.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks oysterdog. Do I just use it according to box directions? This is sold as medication for sick fish, right?


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

I (and others) have successfully used Maracyn at half the recommended dosage. Maracyn is most effective against gram-negative bacteria (of which cyanobacteria is a member) but it can also affect gram-positive bacteria (nitrifying bacteria are gram-positive). A half-dose is enough to take care of the cyano without noticeably affecting your nitrifying bacteria.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you very much. I will do so and report back my results.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

oyster dog said:


> Maracyn is most effective against gram-negative bacteria


Gram positive actually. 
You may want to monitor your water parameters while medicating, although I agree that a half dose shouldn't pose any problems.

http://www.aquarium-pond-answers.com/20 ... riums.html


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Did two doses of Maracin (half dosage each time) and tank looks great. Question is how many days should I do the half dosage? Half the time?


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

Dose until the old growth is dead, and there is no new growth. I'll bet you are alredy there.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Glad I could be of help in ID'ing cyno...I need to post in my thread an update pic of algae that is growing (and I have it in a few tanks...must be doing something right with lights and ferts)...its green and has good growth on it...I'm loving it as I've never had "real" green algae grow slowly in the tank that the fish could eat...wowza


----------

